# Triton TRC001 Parts in the USA



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

I bought a used TRC001 today. Not a new enough model for the above table cranking, but it was a great deal and I am loving this router.

The very kind fellow that I purchased this machine from had misplaced a few parts. Nothing too serious, just chip shields, vacuum shield and a knob, oh and the motor top cover is cracked.

:help:

While looking for the parts through Triton I have only been able to find them through Tool Spares (can't link it because I am a newb):nono: - which is who Triton recommends.

They are located a long way from the USA, but for all I know they have distribution here. I also didn't see a spot on their site that converts GBP to US Dollar. I can figure that part out easy enough and I have been to Australia a couple times and I know if they say they are sending it they are sending it. But it dawned on me that there might be somebody carrying the parts here in the USA and I am just to dense to find them.

So here I am, again, asking my good friends on this fine forum to direct me to the place I should go (resist the temptation you just felt when I asked you to "tell me where to go") for parts here in the USA.

It may be that there isn't a place and I need to trade with my cousins across the Pacific and that would be fine with me, but if I could have and should have bought it all here then I guess I should if I could :sarcastic:

Thanks for the help and to the guy that told me where to go even when I told him to resist the temptation - I am a minister and I will pray for you at church tomorrow


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Fred,

This is the US distributor:
US Distributor:

Avail Distribution (A KREG® Company)
201 Campus Drive
Huxley, IA USA 50124

Toll Free: 855-227-3478

Web: Avail Distribution - Home

I would make them the first stop for spare parts.

PS my TRA001 has a cracked top cover from when I dropped it out of the Triton router table many years ago. Has not slowed it down.


----------



## RTexasCwby (Mar 7, 2009)

Kregg is the North American rep for Triton. I have visited their customer service and you will be pleased.....they are spot on. And they told me they can supply any parts I need for my router.


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks guys. I am heading on an out of town trip this morning, but will call them the moment I get back


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

I called them early this morning and a fella named Dan helped me. He was having trouble finding what I needed under the part numbers I gave him, so he just took down a list of parts and told me he would call me back.

I didn't get a call all day and by 7pm I figured it was a bust, but when I got out of church tonight there was a message from the same guy named Dan telling me that he had my parts and had shipped them. I haven't even paid for them yet.

It was an easy 10 hours between when I called him and he called me back. Fantastic service and tomorrow I plan to get a hold of Dan's boss and tell them to give that fella a raise.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Shortslvs said:


> I called them early this morning and a fella named Dan helped me. He was having trouble finding what I needed under the part numbers I gave him, so he just took down a list of parts and told me he would call me back.
> 
> I didn't get a call all day and by 7pm I figured it was a bust, but when I got out of church tonight there was a message from the same guy named Dan telling me that he had my parts and had shipped them. I haven't even paid for them yet.
> 
> It was an easy 10 hours between when I called him and he called me back. Fantastic service and tomorrow I plan to get a hold of Dan's boss and tell them to give that fella a raise.


LOL.

Make sure you get the correct parts first.......

This is good feedback for all the Triton owners in US......


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

Guys I called and got a hold of Dan the next day to pay him for what he sent out and he told me it was on the house.

I own a couple kreg jigs, but I promise that from now on if I need something and it is a choice between kreg or someone else kreg will get my business.'

Wow. That guy put in an easy 10 hours, shipped out my stuff. Remembered something he forgot then made a second shipment and did it free just to help me out.

Costumer for life


----------



## RTexasCwby (Mar 7, 2009)

This type of service and customer care goes a long way in decision making. I was torn between the Triton and the Porter Cable. As soon as I saw that Kregg was now the N.A. rep...done deal. and I love the router.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

There are a few companies like that, where quality and service are at the pinnacle. I feel that way about Kreg and Incra.


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

BTW My parts came in yesterday. They only got one wrong out of the whole pile. I am very very happy with these guys and am thinking about buying a Kreg Table/Triton Router combo. I already have the one Triton, but decided to not put it in a table and use it for my free hander. I know it is big, but I kinda like that. No way I would put anything else in the table though, so I guess I'm gonna need two


----------

